# South Korea trades two subs for for 8 Indonesian maritime patrol aircraft!



## CougarKing (1 Jul 2008)

This is quite the trade that no doubt some of you in the submarine or Aurora crewmen trade will find interesting.


http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/natio.../205_26758.html 



> By Jung Sung-ki
> Staff Reporter
> 
> *South Korea is nearing a $1-billion deal with Indonesia to trade two of its 1,300-ton attack submarines and related technology for eight Indonesian-built advanced maritime patrol aircraft, a military source said Monday. *
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2008)

[sarcasm]

Are submarines and ASW not dead ?

[/sarcasm]


----------



## NCRCrow (1 Jul 2008)

yes!

(ducking)


----------

